# Zermatt trip 2022



## yeggous (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm running a ski trip for 7-nights in Zermatt and 3-nights in Lucerne (day-trippable to Engelberg). I just had two double rooms open up. There is a ground-only option or airfare included from Boston. I'm personally traveling from Colorado, but most people are coming from Boston. Details and registration are on the ski club page.

January 28 - February 8, 2022

$2,895 double occupancy

*Inclusions*:

Roundtrip air BOS-ZRH on Swiss Air
Carry-on (8 kg), checked bag (23 kg), and additional checked ski luggage.
Ground transfers
7 nights at the 4-star Hotel Ambassador in Zermatt
Full European breakfast daily
Gourmet dinner each evening at the Ambassador
3 nights at the 4-star, centrally located Hotel Continental Park in Lucerne
All gratuities for hotel dining and housekeeping staff
All gratuities for ground transfers
All taxes, surcharges, and fees


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2021)

Zermatt is awesome.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 18, 2021)

We have a male looking for a roommate. Anyone interested?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 27, 2021)

I just got word from the tour operator that we need to dial in our numbers soon. If you're interested, now is the time to say something.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 1, 2021)

I received inquiries from 5 females over the weekend. That fills most of our space. Just looking for one male roommate to fill the trip.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2021)

I want to see pics after. Sounds like an epic trip


----------



## yeggous (Dec 20, 2021)

I'll make sure to make everyone jealous. I still have a double occupancy spot remaining for a male. I need to settle the reservation in the next couple of days.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 20, 2021)

The final spot was filled.


----------



## acoate8q (Mar 8, 2022)

I am interested Fishing lures


----------

